# Best Rod Ive Evered Fished



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I have fished many high end rods as well as quite a few custom rods. Last week I get a call from Garbo (Curtis) and he tells me he has something for me..ok. He drives from Gulf Shores to Crestview and brings me a rod he made for me. This is one of the prettiest rods Ive ever seen and held, carbon fiber blank, green carbon fiber reel seat, with a very minimal nickle thread work. Looks are good but can it hold it weight on the water. Saturday I hit a few docks and this rod is awesome. Cast a mile and is loaded perfectly. I hope to land many fish with this rod and hope to have it many years to come. Im waiting on another one from you Curtis. I put this rod up to any rod built. The blank is a Matrix blank made by American Tackle, if you order Matrix blanks you will not be disappointed, the owner of the company is a super nice guy and make quality gear. Thanks Curtis for making this rod for me, it will be taken care of andwill land many fish.Cant wait to use it in St. Joe next weekend.

http://www.americantackle.us/


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome... Curtis is a top notch guy. No question about that. I have yet to build on one of thoses blanks but have looked at them several times. I have trouble getting away from St. Croix blanks. I will for sure havr to give one a try!!!!! Enjoy your new rod.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Lets see some :takephoto


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats awesome!! I have yet to meet him but hope to one day soon!!!I guess he is back from his vacation?

I'll be down at the end of sept. for a couple weeks staying in Panama city right beside the pier.....


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

You are very Welcome Chase. 

But you didn't tell the whole story. 

Chase is what I would consider a Genuine Good Person. Not long ago I needed some help, and he found out about my need and asked if he could help. He jumped at the chance to help me as well aswent way out of his way to help me,and did it without asking any questions or expecting anything in return. I have met alot of people like Chase but they are not the type of people you meet everyday, but when you do meet them they have the tendancy to stand out as Really Good People. I don't build rods for money and never will, I only build them for my personal use and for very close friends, and will never take a dollar for one as I would prefer to give them as a token of appreiciation or a gift. Chase I hope you enjoy that rod as much as I did building it for you, for if you do it will be priceless, but not nearly as priceless as what you done for me. Thanks. 

I have met and personally know alot of Genuine Good People that are members of this forum, and I thank each and everyone of you for what you are. Each of you set a standard and an example that we all should try to live by, and you make our part of the world a better place. 

Thanks Again.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Pics dont do this thing any justice. Very minimal thread work to allow the beautiful carbon fiber blank to show as well as a green carbon fiber reel seat. If yall have never fished one of these blanks do yourslef a favor and invest in one.


----------

